
Inspiring Bruce Lee quotes for entepreneurs - ppjim
http://www.greatest-inspirational-quotes.com/bruce-lee-quotes.html
======
phogster
I love it when generic meaningless quotes contradict each other: "I fear not
the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who has
practiced one kick 10,000 times."

followed by:

"Any technique, however worthy and desirable, becomes a disease when the mind
is obsessed with it."

~~~
vinceguidry
The martial arts deal with training, not knowledge. Doing a kick 10,000 times
is training, you're working the body and not the mind.

When a student is obsessed with technique, he is attempting to avoid having to
train, believing that having knowledge about the technique can make up for
having to actually train it. These sorts of students learn martial arts, but
never really practice it.

------
exo_duz
Apart from being one of the greatest Asian actors of the 20th century. He is
also a great teacher of philosophy, psychology and behaviour. His teachings
are always so profound and thoughtful.

Bruce Lee will always be missed!

------
prakster
Aw, come on...what about "Boards don't fight back"

